# Looking for work in Portugal



## marsal888 (Oct 30, 2017)

Hi all

My name is Mario, I am Portuguese from my father, I currently live in South Africa
but would like to move to Portugal. I have my citizen card and valid passport.

I am 36 years old. I have plenty years of working experience since leaving school.
I also have a national certificate in financial management.

Can any one help me in the right direction, I am willing to learn the language by going to classes and I am quite familiar with the culture.

Regards to all


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

marsal888 said:


> Hi all
> 
> My name is Mario, I am Portuguese from my father, I currently live in South Africa
> but would like to move to Portugal. I have my citizen card and valid passport.
> ...


Mario,

Would it not be better to try your luck in the UK? The chances of you getting a job in Portugal are not enhance by the fact that you don't know the Portuguese language. You can still go and work in the UK with your Portuguese ID or passport before Brexit in March 2019.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

HKG3 raises a good point about the UK....... There's certainly a lot more work available there than there is here but it's a VERY different lifestyle to here.

However, let's look at the Portugal situation. 

If SA hadn't used the expression 'A world in one country' then Portugal could have used it. The country varies immensely by even just a few miles & it has everything from touristy beaches to bustling cities to trout streams & Knights Templar castles so you need to decide what kind of area you want to live in & see if that fits in with the work availability issue. - But one thing you will be pleased to hear is Portugal is rated at the 3rd safest country in the world. 

You also need to bear in mind that more than 20% of the active population have been forced to leave the country in recent years in search of work and what work there is tends to go to the locals. This is especially true of the more rural areas. 

I'll also add that Lisbon especially is taking off like a rocket where new business is concerned & that could well be the best place to start job hunting. 

Alternatively can you develop some kind of online marketing business & be self employed?


----------



## marsal888 (Oct 30, 2017)

travelling-man said:


> HKG3 raises a good point about the UK....... There's certainly a lot more work available there than there is here but it's a VERY different lifestyle to here.
> 
> However, let's look at the Portugal situation.
> 
> ...


Hi Travelling Man

Thanks for the in-sight, I have decided to move my search over to the UK for now, from SA I just can't seem to find any web sites that link me directly to the job market across yonder.

Yet the struggle goes on and I'm sure I'll get there one way or the other.

Kind Regards
Mario


----------

